# Vote for your favorite American arts destination through March 3



## Lunasong

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2012Top25Destinations

AmericanStyle Magazine is sponsoring this vote for up to 3 cities in each category - large, midsized, and small; with write-in vote available. You will be asked to provide personal information. I'd like you to write in my small city, Dayton, Ohio, on the ballot if you don't have your own selections for this category. I'm proud of the many art opportunities available in Dayton and community support for those initiatives.








Our beautiful Performing Arts Center with star dome.


----------



## Vaneyes

Luna, re contemporary art, wouldn't everything be far west of the Mississip?


----------



## Lunasong

HA ha, just noticed that. On all promotions for the survey, it just says Arts Destination. How does one define "contemporary?"









Anyway, vote. If for no other reason than to promote arts visibility in your community.


----------



## GoneBaroque

You should be prout of the Dayton Center it has a lovely appearance. How are the acoustics? By the way the survey seems to be closed.


----------



## Lunasong

Yes, thank you GB. It is called the Schuster Performing Arts Center and the acoustics from the Mead Theatre stage are outstanding, and flexible enough to handle small acoustic ensembles up to touring productions and the orchestra's "Rockin'" series. The Center consists of two theatres which are architecturally separated, even by building foundation. The orchestra can rehearse in one theatre whilst a Broadway show is going on in the other, and they are acoustically separated. Here's a better look at the star field in the ceiling of the Mead Theatre.









Unfortunately, the voting in the poll closed March 3.


----------

